# mastiff pup found



## palemountain (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi,,we have just found a Spanish mastiff pup wandering in the road,very disorientated,dehydrated,and emaciated.We have given him a small amount of water,and bought him home,where he has gone to sleep after another small amount of water.When he woke we gave him some rice and milk .He enjoyed that and started to move around and become aware of his surrounding ,but now it looks like he cant see properly,does anyone know if this could be due to dehydration therefore temporary or is it another problem.Its Saturday evening in the middle of nowhere...no vet available.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 22, 2013)

*Wow how lucky of you to find the pup, and how lucky for the pup! I wish I found one of those!

Anyway, I don't know about the blindness but definitely get lots of fluids into him asap!

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable comes along soon.*


----------



## elevan (Jun 22, 2013)

ALL of that can be a sign of canine diabetes left untreated including the blindness.  Definitely see a vet for him on Monday in case that is what is going on.

For now get plenty of fluids into him.

Lucky pup that you found him.


----------



## palemountain (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for that.He has had a good night ,drinking and eating plenty,.All digestive systems are working fine too!Mop and bucket put to good use!I am going to try and find out where he has come from today.I would love to keep him,but we already have 7 dogs,and I think someone must be missing him.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe the reason they dumped him was because he couldn't see.  You can probably find a Mastiff/Great Dane rescue that will take him.  Google rescues in your area.


----------

